# DIW Bowl



## barry richardson

[attachment=9120]

Here is a DIW Bowl I made and photographed some time ago. About 12" dia and 7" tall. It finished up so nice I decided to just finish it with wax. Sadly, since it was made about 3 years ago, it has darkened and lost a lot of it's glimmer. Wax provides little protection from oxidation, which is the main culprit in darkening woods like DIW, Cocobolo, etc. I always use a membrane finish now to help the look last. Also don't have a coring rig so couldn't save the insides, but I had a lot of Ironwood at the time.


----------



## Kevin

Gorgeous. Beautiful. No superlative too generous. 

:welldone:


----------



## West River WoodWorks

BEAUTIFUL!!!
Tom


----------



## bench1holio

stunning!!


----------



## davduckman2010

super peice great finnish


----------



## DKMD

That's a real looker! I'd be tempted to sand it a bit if it's gone really dark and then seal it as you mentioned. Not sure how deep the color change goes... Would a good buffing help?

BTW, it would be cool to see how it looks now for comparison.


----------



## NYWoodturner

Beautiful bowl Tom ! I love the contrast . Top notch !!
Scott


----------



## woodtickgreg

Wow! That is just absolutely beautiful, so much to look at, and great size too! Well done!


----------



## barry richardson

DKMD said:


> That's a real looker! I'd be tempted to sand it a bit if it's gone really dark and then seal it as you mentioned. Not sure how deep the color change goes... Would a good buffing help?
> 
> BTW, it would be cool to see how it looks now for comparison.



Yea, I'm sure I could glue a block on the bottom to chuck it up, re-turn it and skin off the outer layer, it has plenty of thickness to accomodate that. I would have liked to show a comparison photo, problem is the bowl belongs to my now ex-wife, who I seldom see:cray:


----------



## woodtickgreg

barry richardson said:


> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> 
> problem is the bowl belongs to my now ex-wife, who I seldom see:cray:
Click to expand...

Nuff said.


----------



## Kevin

barry richardson said:


> ....problem is the bowl belongs to my now ex-wife, who I seldom see:cray:



Are the tears because you seldom see the ex or because she has the bowl? 


:i_dunno:


----------



## davidgiul

Kevin said:


> barry richardson said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....problem is the bowl belongs to my now ex-wife, who I seldom see:cray:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are the tears because you seldom see the ex or because she has the bowl?
> 
> 
> :i_dunno:
Click to expand...

That bowl is beautiful. Must be for the bowl:davidguil:


----------



## barry richardson

Kevin said:


> barry richardson said:
> 
> 
> 
> ....problem is the bowl belongs to my now ex-wife, who I seldom see:cray:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are the tears because you seldom see the ex or because she has the bowl?
> 
> 
> :i_dunno:
Click to expand...


Yes! I DO miss that bowl! Actually, we're still on good terms, so I might ask for it back someday...


----------



## Vern Tator

DKMD said:


> That's a real looker! I'd be tempted to sand it a bit if it's gone really dark and then seal it as you mentioned. Not sure how deep the color change goes... Would a good buffing help?
> 
> BTW, it would be cool to see how it looks now for comparison.



+1 Looks great, I didn't know that DIW got that big. Wow!!


----------



## barry richardson

Vern Tator said:


> DKMD said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's a real looker! I'd be tempted to sand it a bit if it's gone really dark and then seal it as you mentioned. Not sure how deep the color change goes... Would a good buffing help?
> 
> BTW, it would be cool to see how it looks now for comparison.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1 Looks great, I didn't know that DIW got that big. Wow!!
Click to expand...


DIW can gets pretty big, but when it does it usually has a lot of cracks and checks throughout. This trees was pretty sound. The pieces I'm sitting by in my avatar are from the same tree.


----------



## Kevin

Barry do you have access to DIW, or did you buy it?


----------



## Cousinwill

Ironwood is a beautiful wood !!!! Great job !!!!


----------



## DKMD

Wow! I had no idea those were ironwood logs in your avatar photo… That's monster ironwood! I don't particularly enjoy turning ironwood(too dusty), but there are few things prettier than a well finished piece of the stuff… I guess that's what keeps me coming back to it.

That bowl is a stellar example of the beauty of ironwood! Well done!


----------



## Mike Jones

Forgive me for slobbering...OH my! I love ironwood and I've never seen a piece that would make a bowl like that...You surely did good!


----------



## barry richardson

Kevin said:


> Barry do you have access to DIW, or did you buy it?
> 
> Im down here in AZ so it's around. I Had permission to take any dead ironwood (the only kind your alowed to gather) off a track of land slated for development, so I got quite a bit. This was 3 or 4 years ago, so I've gone through most of it. Made stuff, sold it, traded it, etc. I still have a lot of scraps, pen blank/bottle stopper size stuff. I still keep my eye out for promising trees, but it would have to be pretty good to entice me. I think I've got Ironwood fever out of my system. It's hell on chainsaws and bandsaw blades, has superfine dust that makes me sneeze, and smells like a dead animal. If you can use some smaller stuff, let me know.[attachment=9185]


Here is some more eye candy. 15" diameter.


----------



## Vern Tator

Damn, that is one beautiful platter!!!


----------



## NYWoodturner

Besides the awesome wood - thats a nice job turning that platter too.
Scott


----------

